# Alchemie Transmute CDs



## Syli (12. Oktober 2007)

also mein twink ist kruz vor 300 und nun überleg ich natürlich schon ob ich transemute werde oder doch lieber flasks

transmute bringt halt ganz gut geld ein wenn man spragonar auf ehrfürchtig hat und man muss später "keine" mats farmen einfach für 3g einkaufen und für 20-30 verkaufen... davon kann man dann die flasks fürs raiden wieder kaufen...

nun kann man ja auch noch steinchen basteln, und und und...

ich weis das zb alle "UR-" transen auf einem CD liegen, sind die steine auf einem eigenen CD oder wird der geteilt?!


----------



## strider (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Also der CD ist an den "Stein der Weisen" gebunden, dh alles benutzt denselben CD.(1x pro Tag)


----------



## couster (15. Oktober 2007)

Syli schrieb:


> transmute bringt halt ganz gut geld ein wenn man spragonar auf ehrfürchtig hat und man muss später "keine" mats farmen einfach für 3g einkaufen und für 20-30 verkaufen... davon kann man dann die flasks fürs raiden wieder kaufen...



Wie?
Kann man damit die Abklingzeit von transmutationen umgehen?
Bzw. ich habe davon gehört, weiß einer ob, bzw. wie da geht?


----------



## Thorbardin (16. Oktober 2007)

couster schrieb:


> Wie?
> Kann man damit die Abklingzeit von transmutationen umgehen?
> Bzw. ich habe davon gehört, weiß einer ob, bzw. wie da geht?



Nein kann man nicht, wenn man Transmutiert, ist der Cooldown da!


----------



## Baumschmuser (4. November 2007)

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du sporeggar meinst ^^ (englisch?)
Ich bin Transmuter, ich hab mir innerhalb von 2 Wochen (14 Std) meine 5000g fürs epic mount gefarmt, das mit dem geld stimmt ^^


----------



## Forsys (7. November 2007)

Syli schrieb:


> also mein twink ist kruz vor 300 und nun überleg ich natürlich schon ob ich transemute werde oder doch lieber flasks
> 
> transmute bringt halt ganz gut geld ein wenn man spragonar auf ehrfürchtig hat und man muss später "keine" mats farmen einfach für 3g einkaufen und für 20-30 verkaufen... davon kann man dann die flasks fürs raiden wieder kaufen...
> 
> ...




könnnte mir mal einer erklären was er meint in Sporeggar?  !!! Bitte !!!


----------



## Dingdong (7. November 2007)

Mit dem Ruf in Sporregar lernt man, Urerde zu Urwasser zu transmutieren. Urerde kann man zwischen 4 und 7 Gold einkaufen, Urwasser für teilweise mehr als 20 Gold verkaufen. Schön, wenn Transmutation dann ab und an mal mehr als ein Ur-Dingdong abwirft ;-)

Prinzipiell finde ich aber, das Transmutation weniger gut geeignet ist, das schnelle Geld zu verdienen. Der CD ist halt immer 1 Tag und es proct für mein Empfinden eher selten.


----------



## Erdwusel (7. November 2007)

Dafür hatte ich aber schon 3 mal Urwasser und einmal 5 Urmacht rausbekommen.
So alle 4-5 mal procct es bei mir, also mach ihc dann 3-4 mal nur Urerde in Urwasser, dann halt Urmacht bis es procct. Das kann man ja leicht abpassen.
Oder anstelle von Urmacht kann man auch Erdsturm- oder Himmelsfeuerdiamant muten, geht auch ganz gut weg.


----------

